# Took more than a day but it's been real hot.



## RWanke (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been working on this die holder for a couple days this last week in the shop, mostly in the morning before the humidity gets so bad you can't stand it and thought I would share. I made it double ended to fit both sizes of my round dies. First time trying to cut a morse taper. Used the compound dialed in off the tailstock quill. Actually fit fairly well. Miscalculated a little and it ended up short so that it wouldn't eject from the tailstock so I just drilled and tapped the end and put a allen cap screw in to give me a little more length. Works great. Made the arbor out of 12R14 and would like to harden it but have never waded into that pool. I probably could stand to shorten the set screws on the small end. Those where the closest ones I could find that would work. I've actually used it about 3 times this weekend (humidity is way down) on my latest project, a fire piston fashioned after Clickspring's model with a few mods.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks like a nice design. I have wondered about doing the same for myself at some time but haven't scored a round die set yet.


----------



## RWanke (Jun 24, 2018)

I was very fortunate to score a whole tool box full of dies and taps and die and tap handles from about a #4 up to about 1 1/4" with about every pipe tap thrown in to boot and lots of doubles and triples and gun taps and bottom taps and some hex dies and a few left hand dies and etc etc. These came from a good friend of mine's Dad.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jun 25, 2018)

Great job. This project is on my short list. Cheers


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 25, 2018)

tweinke said:


> That looks like a nice design. I have wondered about doing the same for myself at some time but haven't scored a round die set yet.



What kind of dies do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Jun 26, 2018)

Hex, some decent some not so much. I have been watching for some on sale but when they are the cash isn't.    Will score what I need in due time I am sure.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jun 26, 2018)

I modified a six point socket to length and pressed it into a round receiver then spot welded it.
After that I turned an MT-3 slider for the holder to ride on, it works great for me.............


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 26, 2018)

tweinke said:


> Hex, some decent some not so much. I have been watching for some on sale but when they are the cash isn't.  Will score what I need in due time I am sure.



You can make a die holder out of a socket. I redone mine this week. Posted a link to my video in another thread but will repost it for you here 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

